# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  My CTC / 3D Printer Home Office Setup

## cjalas

So, after much pleading and begging (promises of buying Ikea furniture were made), my gf finally let me wall mount my homemade filament loader container (seeking better naming).

Below I have my CTC 3D printer which is pretty much fully modded with 1/8" borosilicate glass bed, printed corner braces, printed webcam mount (attached to bed), Octoprint server (R-Pi wired up to the power supply), acrylic enclosure (from criticalmods.com), Sailfish 7.7 firmware, fully PTFE lined filament guides, LED lights (with dual option switch for manual on/off or web control via WiringPi and Octoprint custom control interface inside the OctoPrint web portal), and some other stuff.

In the other picture is the newly installed magnetic reed switch which turns off the housing fan when the top lid is lifted up and turns on (default) when it is closed.

On the space to the right, will be home to my 2nd printer coming soon  :Cool: 

2016-03-03 21.55.45.jpg2016-03-03 21.55.22.jpg2016-03-03 21.56.10.jpg

----------


## d43d

Looks phenomenal!  Congrats!

----------


## Raymo

Nice job.
I'd remove the yellow sticker on the front, will make it look cleaner.

----------


## curious aardvark

never trust anyone with a tidy workshop :-)

But it does look good. 

Can you feed direct to the printer from the wall filament case ?

----------


## Geoff

> never trust anyone with a tidy workshop :-)
> 
> But it does look good. 
> 
> Can you feed direct to the printer from the wall filament case ?


If not that can be fixed by a couple of holes, just bolt a storage container to the wall and some u hooks.

----------


## cjalas

> never trust anyone with a tidy workshop :-)
> 
> But it does look good. 
> 
> Can you feed direct to the printer from the wall filament case ?



Haha I actually have the rest of my office as a workshop with a full sized workbench, computer work area, and the closet with a 6ft table and storage for parts and electronics, etc. Mostly not tidy :P

The printers are fed directly from the filament case on the wall, as seen by the PTFE tubing going all the way. I'm planning to get some filament sensors installed (somehow) to detect breakages, etc, as well as filament cleaner/oilers on all four. Still trying to find a good model to print from thingiverse.

I actually have my new Mini Kossel Delta all setup but it's been giving me some filament and leveling headaches; so I'm contemplating just buying a QiDi to setup next to my CTC, and keep the kossel for experimentation and to take on trips to makerfairs and such.

----------


## max

Looks awesome! I have some upgrading to do ;-)

A little OT. Did you have any issues with Octoprint? I installed a Pi and all seems OK except it refuses to heat the build plate. I'm running Sailfish 7.7 on my CTC printer.

----------


## cjalas

> Looks awesome! I have some upgrading to do ;-)
> 
> A little OT. Did you have any issues with Octoprint? I installed a Pi and all seems OK except it refuses to heat the build plate. I'm running Sailfish 7.7 on my CTC printer.


Thank you!  :Smile: 

I haven't had too many problems with Octoprint.... but I also use Simplify3D in conjunction with Octoprint. I slice in S3D and add the sliced file to Octoprint directly via (Windows) networked drive.

For that issue with the heating, I would definitely check your startup GCODEs (I don't have any, my startup gcode is embedded in the stl file from S3D). ALso make sure you're using the latest version of Octoprint and all the necessary plugins are updated, too.

----------


## slanwar

Can't see the pictures and I need ideas because I'm renovating my home office.

Moderator note: problem with images has been fixed

----------

